# Patton assassinated?



## Devildoc (Dec 21, 2016)

This reads like a lot of conspiratorial spy-novel stuff.  I am skeptical.

General George S. Patton was assassinated to silence his criticism of allied war leaders claims new book


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 21, 2016)

Aliens!


----------



## Gunz (Dec 21, 2016)

Totally contrived bullshit. His injuries and cause of death were well documented.


----------



## AWP (Dec 21, 2016)

Patton was no more assassinated than I'm 7 feet tall.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 21, 2016)

If you go on You -tube and scratch around, you'll find a dozen or so who claim to have shot JFK.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 22, 2016)

I don't think you can completely rule it out. If it was an assassination, it was done in such a manner that we would never know for fact if it was or wasn't.

Patton had incredible political capital and would have been a threat to those who had political aspirations.  Also he was no friend of the Soviet Union and wanted to crush the communist bullshit going on. Its not farfetched, but hardly supported by any factual evidence to say he was assassinated or not.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 22, 2016)

[Q


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 23, 2016)

The movie "The Last Days of Patton" was pretty good, talks about using a special type of round to break the neck.

The Last Days of Patton (TV Movie 1986) - IMDb

The death of Patton has always had conspiracy angles to it.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 23, 2016)

[Q


----------



## x SF med (Dec 23, 2016)

This is an old conspiracy theory...  it started right after his death.  I've seen nothing that sways me from the accident as reported.  The guy was a badass, but he was the original Cunty McCuntface...   He was loved for his guts, tactical and strategic expertise and sheer audacity in combat, but hated for his personality and ability to shit all over everybody within 2 timezones and 3 combat areas of operations....


----------

